# Uber eats tip.



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

I was going to try driving for Grub hub but decided against it after see how they pay and find out that I had to work a shift. But today I got a package from them with the thermal food bags, a hat, and a couple shirts. Now when I get uber eats request I have some place to keep the food warm and not risk having it spill in my car. And it never cost me anything. It was worth it to start to sign up for the free bags. I never worked for them.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wait till you get the bill...8>)

I'll see your poo pile...

And I raise you...8>)

Ready for a good poo fight...8>O

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Wait till you get the bill...8>)
> 
> I'll see your poo pile...
> 
> ...


Some of us dont eat just bannannas.

Fling at Your Own Peril !


----------



## Birdogg (Aug 30, 2017)

There will be no bill. They would likely send me a request for payment in a email first. I never heard anything from them about getting the bags. So I never agreed to pay for them. Their loss.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dont Do Eats.

Beat. Tip. Ever.


----------

